# Christmas Mall Kiosk - Really, REALLY Photo Heavy!



## Lindy (Dec 12, 2012)

I thought I would share pictures of my Kiosk set-up for this year....

Cupcakes Corner












And the rest...


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 13, 2012)

Such an inviting looking display. I paricularly love the little bathtub!


----------



## judymoody (Dec 13, 2012)

Looking good!  That's a lot of variety!  I wanted to see the Justin Bieber soaps though.   :cry:


----------



## Genny (Dec 13, 2012)

Gorgeous display & I thank you for all the beautiful soap porn this morning 



			
				judymoody said:
			
		

> Looking good!  That's a lot of variety!  I wanted to see the Justin Bieber soaps though.   :cry:


7th picture from the bottom


----------



## Hausfrau007 (Dec 13, 2012)

Abundant yet uncluttered. I like it a lot! Funny how I just saw some of those soaps in the wild, and how they're caught under plastic.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I think your display is well done - shows many items but uncluttered. The Toyland Friends soaps are so cute!


----------



## Relle (Dec 13, 2012)

Love the coconut ice, I made some a while back but it was very slow so didn't do anymore.


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 13, 2012)

Was that a beer growler in the 4th picture?
Of course it would be me to spot that.

Bruce


----------



## Koshka (Dec 18, 2012)

Great display, good variety, awesome cupcake soaps! I will be placing an order with you soon


----------



## Maggiewon (Dec 26, 2012)

Gorgeous Soap display.

Did you have a profitable year with this gorgeous display?


----------



## Lindy (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind words.  I hope you have forgiven me for not getting back to this thread before now.  It has been a crazy month and I pretty much sold out of everything.

Bruce - yup you saw right - a growler.  I am making a full line of product using our local craft brewery's PowTown Porter which includes Shampoo Bars without any sulfates or synthetic surfactants (kinda proud of that one), hair conditioner, soap and gardener soap which incorporates the spent grain into it.  I am absolutely out of all of it and the grocery store that has picked up my shampoo bars and conditioners is out of the Beer Shampoo Bars too. Bruce I have to say that the Growler draws a lot of attention to the Kiosk as well.

I'm in this mall throughout the year and have built a really loyal following so December is simply amazing and this year was my best yet.

Thanks again for being so kind....


----------



## AngelMomma (Dec 29, 2012)

I certainly have never seen a kiosk done so very nicely.  Very attractive.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you!  I have an advantage - I've been working with this one for going on 4 years plus several years ago my ex and I ran a Kiosk in a large mall....  I love using Kiosks.....


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow, thank you for sharing your wonderful pictures, everything looks fantastic.


----------



## deg195 (Jan 16, 2013)

These displays look great.  Love the cupcake display


----------



## Lindy (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you deg195


----------



## dianne70 (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow...that looks good....bet you had everyone stopping for a look


----------



## Lindy (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you dianne70 - this was my best Christmas ever for sales.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 17, 2013)

Forgive my lateness to this thread, but everything looks amazing Lindy! I love your line of local beer products!  Do you ship to to the states?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello and thank you.  Yes I ship worldwide.  I am out right now as I sold out of pretty much everything.  I actually have another order for the beer shampoo bars at the local grocery chain so I should have more of that shortly.


----------



## memphishiker (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks great bet you made lots of $$!!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you


----------

